
SVGeezy - a JavaScript plugin for SVG fallbacks - benhowdle89
http://twostepmedia.co.uk/svgeezy/
======
duopixel
Great work. This is was sorely needed.

May I ask why did you go with progressive enhancement instead of graceful
degradation? Sort of like

    
    
        <img class="logo svg" src="logo.png" ... />
    

This would allow old clients with javascript disabled to still display the
image, but I'm not sure if it would cause duplicate requests in modern
browsers.

~~~
benhowdle89
You're right, I think it felt more natural to do it the way I did. If I did it
in the above way, then the browser would DL the PNG then the JS would cause
the browser to go DL the SVG. As a %, the browsers that do support SVGs are
far greater than those that don't. So those people are still getting a great
experience, but the SVG supporting browsers getting an even better one!

------
pooriaazimi
It's great, but you need to make it more customizable. I had an SVG logo once
that would fail to render correctly on most browsers, even though they
supported `SVG#BasicStructure`.

Make it an option so we can decide what subset of SVG "each" image needs!

~~~
pooriaazimi
And by subset, I mean "I need #BasicStructure, #ContainerAttribute, #Font and
#Filter", so it sould be an array with "#BasicStructure" as the default.

Edit: I'm beginning to like GitHub's issues, so I opened a ticket :)
<https://github.com/benhowdle89/svgeezy/issues/1>

------
paranoiacblack
Kudos to you benhowdle89. This is just what I was looking for recently since
I've been trying to move old sites to support svgs. Also, digging the kanye
quote.

~~~
benhowdle89
Thanks man!

